# Wild liverwort- unknown ID????



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?liveplantsm&1188373203

Im bidding on this plant and i have no idea what it is but it looks cool anyone have any ideas? it almost looks like a wierd hybrid of bolbitis or something


----------



## Brilliant (Jun 25, 2006)

I was going to say that looks like "mini bolbitis".

OT...what kind of discus do you breed?


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

Right now, Blue turquoise, pigeon blood, White butterfly, blue diamond, Leopard snakeskin, Gold diamond, Red Melon, and striated red. Im going to start selling my pairs off soon though as i have to go back to school


----------



## Brilliant (Jun 25, 2006)

Sounds like you have your hands full! I would love to see some pics if you have them. Is that your avatar pic? I have seen it before and admire the stunning photo.

The mini bolbitis sounds really interesting. Seems like an awesome accent to driftwood.


----------



## mikenas102 (Feb 8, 2006)

Be careful about how much you are willing to pay. It's not even known if the plant is a true aquatic. You don't want to spend $30 on something that's going to turn into brown mush after you submerge it. IME I would wait this one out until more is known about the plant. It cost me $40 to learn that Star Moss and Plagiomnium Affine are not true aquatic. Even though the pictures of the sale on Ebay show the plants submerged.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

mikenas102 said:


> Be careful about how much you are willing to pay. It's not even known if the plant is a true aquatic. You don't want to spend $30 on something that's going to turn into brown mush after you submerge it. IME I would wait this one out until more is known about the plant. It cost me $40 to learn that Star Moss and Plagiomnium Affine are not true aquatic. Even though the pictures of the sale on Ebay show the plants submerged.


That's good advice. Proceed with caution when it comes to new plants such as this one that appear on Aquabid.


----------

